# Chemical Process Control



## مهندس وبس (24 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
..اخواني واخواتي رواد هذا المنتدى الرائع..
..في الحقيقه بحثت عن حلول كتاب .. :

_Solutions Manual "Chemical Process Control: An Introduction to Theory and Practice" _
_by :'George Stephanopoulos_

..ولم اجده ..
..لذلك احببت ان اطلب هذا الكتاب ..
..حيث اني بحثت عنه في جميع المواقع حتى مواقع ebooks..
..لم اجده فانا مستعد انا وزملائي لشراء هذا الكتاب ..
اتمنى لجميع التوفيق والنجاح...!!​


----------



## محسن النقيب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*Control Engineering AGuide for Beginners*

اليكم هذا الكتاب 
Control Engineering AGuide for Beginners


----------



## وليد محمود مغاته (25 نوفمبر 2008)

http://www.bookfinder.com/author/george-stephanopoulos/
in this site may be u will find your book
i try to search in more sites but the reference not free


----------



## محسن النقيب (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*نحن في خدمة الجميع*

السلام عليكم .................نريد الدعاء


----------



## الرئيس (25 نوفمبر 2008)

لك جزيتم الجنة
ودعوت لكم من كل قلبي والله شاهد علي
يا أخ محسن وكل القائمين على هذا العمل


----------



## مهندس وبس (26 نوفمبر 2008)

الله يبارك فيك يا محسن والله يجعل كل ما تعمله في موازين حسناتك ..
والشكر موصول ايضا الى وليد ..
بس عندي مشكله وهي عندما حملت الثلاث اجزاء من الملفات المرفقه وحاولت افك الضغط بواسطه برنامج الرار (RAR) حصلت عندي مشكله لا اعلم كيف حلها لانها اول مره تصير لي...
طلعت لي 
next volume is required

you need to have the following volume to continue extraction

وكاتب تحتيها browse

وتحتها

insert adisk with this volume and press ok to try again of press, cancel to break extraction

اذا ممكن اتساعدوني وشلون احل هذه المشكلة
ولك جزيل الشكر والامتان سلفا ..


----------



## mah9405 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحت يااخي ناقص الجزء الثالث من الملفات الاربعة انت حاط 1 و2و 4

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس وبس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نداء الى الاخ محسن الرقيب
اخي انت نزلت الثلاثه اجزاء وبقي جزء حتى نستطيع من فك الضغط ..
الرجاء اكمل جميلك يا اخي واضف لنا الجزء الاخير بارك الله فيك وجعل كل ما تقوم به في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس وبس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نداء الى الاخ محسن الرقيب
اخي انت نزلت الثلاثه اجزاء وبقي جزء حتى نستطيع من فك الضغط ..
الرجاء اكمل جميلك يا اخي واضف لنا الجزء الاخير بارك الله فيك وجعل كل ما تقوم به في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس وبس (2 ديسمبر 2008)

نداء الى الاخ محسن الرقيب
اخي انت نزلت الثلاثه اجزاء وبقي جزء حتى نستطيع من فك الضغط ..
الرجاء اكمل جميلك يا اخي واضف لنا الجزء الاخير بارك الله فيك وجعل كل ما تقوم به في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmad.e (7 ديسمبر 2008)

يا اخ محست اتا طلعلي نفس مشكلة الاخ الي طالب الحلول 
لو سمحت ايش الحل؟


----------



## مهندس وبس (6 يناير 2009)

*نداء الى الاخ محسن الرقيب
اخي انت نزلت الثلاثه اجزاء وبقي جزء حتى نستطيع من فك الضغط ..
الرجاء اكمل جميلك يا اخي واضف لنا الجزء الاخير بارك الله فيك وجعل كل ما تقوم به في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## Eng.Amir (12 يناير 2009)

*نداء الى الاخ محسن الرقيب.....عاجلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل
يا اخي اذا كنت موجود وانت بصحة جيدة ولكن الجزء الثالث غير موجود لديك,ارجو الاجابة بذلك.
او اذا انت بتعمل هكذا !!!!!!!! فلماذا اذا اجبت عن السؤال ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!
*


----------



## mmelsyed (14 يناير 2009)

شكر للمجهود الرائع


----------



## Khadra (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخ محسن النقيب
لقد قكت بتنزيل الملفات لكننى ايضا لا استطيع فتحها ارجو المساعدة فى ذلك
و جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## العاشق 1 (15 يناير 2009)

نداء الى الاخ محسن الرقيب نداء الى الاخ محسن الرقيب اكمل جميلك يا اخي واضف لنا الجزء الثالث


----------



## مبتدئه (18 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


شكرا جزيلا إخواني وبارك الله فيكم :84:


إن شاء الباري سأستفيد من ذلك :20:

تحياتي لكم ​


----------



## سلطان111 (22 يناير 2009)

راح تجـــد أخي الفـاضـــل ما تريـده في مواقع قواعــد البحوث العلميــــة امثال 
*Ei Compendex on EI Village*
*IEEE / HIS / RTE*
*SCIENCE DIRECT*
*Omnifile Mega Full Text Web WILSON*
*Infotrac Onefile*


----------



## منيف منيف المنيف (4 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك , وجزاك الله خيرا
ياليت ياخوي لو تضيف الجزء الثالث للمجموعة


----------



## nono9009 (20 مارس 2011)

اخواااااني ارجو المساااعده العاجله فقد طلب مني بحث بالانجليزي عباره عن اسئله يجب الاجابة عنها تحت موضوع

chemical process control

ارجوووووووكم ساااعدوني


----------



## nono9009 (21 مارس 2011)

للرفع


----------



## مهندس أبو أويس (2 أكتوبر 2011)

نداء الى الاخ محسن الرقيب نداء الى الاخ محسن الرقيب اكمل جميلك يا اخي واضف لنا الجزء الثالث


----------

